#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  العضوة المميزة في منتدى أبناء مصر  أخت ضابط شرطة

## قلب مصر

أهلا بكم أبناء مصر

ها نحن يتجدد بنا اللقاء

لقاء التميز والرقي

لقاء الفخر بأبناء مصر المبدعين المتميزين

لقاء الاحتفال بالعضو المتميز في منتدى أبناء مصر

فاليوم موعدنا لنحتفل جميعا بإبنة متميزة من أبناء مصر

امتعتنا كثيرا بتصميماتها الرائعة

ومشاركاتها المتميزة

وموضوعاتها الراقية


يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي

أبناء مصر

أن يتقدم بالتهنئة ومنح وسام التميز

الي العضوة العزيزة المبدعة الغالية علينا جميعا 


 أخت ضابط شرطة


 أخت ضابط شرطة 


 أخت ضابط شرطة  


ومنحها لقب العضوة المميزة لهذا الشهر 



 تكريما لها ولجهودها المبذولة في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير 

بيتنا جميعا الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 


وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم لها بخالص الشكر والتقدير على

هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 

الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى

ألف ألف مبروك

 أخت ضابط شرطة  


مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر

----------


## سوما

*مبروك التميز يا إيمان ...
ودائماً من تميز إلى أخر ,,,, 
بالتوفيق الدائم يا أحلى  أخت ضابط شرطة فى ابناء مصر ..*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف الف مبروك يا ايمان*
*و فعلا تستاهلي اللقب ده*
*مع اني شايفه قليل على مجهوداتك الرائعة في جميع قاعات المنتدي*
*مبروك*
*الف مبروك*
*و بالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله*

**

----------


## الصعيدي

ألف مبروك التميز

أختي الفاضلة .. أخت ضابط شرطة

وتحية من القلب

لعطائك المتجدد

وجهودك المخلصة

 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الف مبروك عليكى يا ايمان حقيقى تستحقى اللقب عن جداره اتمنالك الخير ديما ومن احسن الى احسن دائما  :f:

----------


## عصام كابو

**

*الف مبروك يا ايمان*

*تستحقين التميز عن جدارة*

*يا رب من تميز لتميز دائماً إن شاء الله*


**

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*

يااااااااه يا أم يوسف
والله ماتتخيلي 
فرحانه إزاى بالمفاجآه الجميله دى
بجد مش عارفه أقول إيه
شعور جميل ومتلخبط اوى

    

بس تعالى شوفي المفاجآه الجميله دى عرفتها ازاى

 

آلوووووو
آلووو إزيك يا إيمى؟
سااااااره إزيك؟
الحمد لله مبرووووووووك
إيه؟؟؟؟؟
مبرووووووووك
على إيه؟
إنتى العضوة المميزه في المنتدى
مين؟؟؟
إنتى
انا !!!
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب ليه؟ عشان إيه؟
والله يا ستى مااعرف
طب ماتعرفيهم يا ساره وإنتى اكتر واحده عارفانى إنى ماستحقش
عارفه يا بنتى عارفه ههههههههه
والله ماتستحقيها هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه 
إنتى بتكلمى جد يا ساره؟
آه والله قلب مصر عامله موضوع
طب روحى قوليلها مش إنتى اللى فضحانى ومجرسانى في كل حته و والله ماتستحقي
ماتقلقيش يا إيمى يا حبيبتى هاروح اقولهم حالا ماتقلقيش
..................
............
......
...

وطبعا طبعا طبعا 
الكل عارف مين هى ساره

ساره باب اللوق 



حبيبتى أم يوسف
ربنا يخليكى ويسعدك دايما
ولو إنتوا شوفتونى مميزه فدا من حبي للمنتدى
اللى بجد بحسه أجمل مكان على النت

    
*



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

ألف مبروك يا ايمي
 :36 3 28: 
تستحقينها عن جدارها

يعني بغض النظر عن ياكشي  ::  :: 


بس بجد اللقب في مكانه الصحيح :36 1 55: 

مفيش داعي أبدا نفتكر دور ريا اللي كنتي بتلعبيه و ترهبي المتسابقين في رمضان  :15 4 128: 

لا بس بجد بجد تستهالي اللقب  :: 

إيمااااااااااااااان

مبروووووووووك يا استاذة
 :36 4 12: 
و وواضح ان الاحتفال هيبقى اتنين  ان شاء الله في موعدنا القادم

 :36 2 53: خالص حبي و تحياتي :11 2 114:

----------


## nariman

*
ألف مبروك يا ايمان 
ويارب دايما في تفوق وتميز 

انتي تستاهلي كل خير






*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*الف مبروك

يا دكتورة ايمان 

حضرتك اللى يتشرف بك اللقب 

وهو حقيقى قليل عليك 

الف مبروك 

ومجهودك وعطاءك وحبك للمنتدى 

لا يستطيع احد انكاره 

حقيقى متميزه منذ وجودك معنا فى ابناء مصر

ويارب دايما من نجاح لنجاح 




*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *مبروك التميز يا إيمان ...
> ودائماً من تميز إلى أخر ,,,, 
> بالتوفيق الدائم يا أحلى  أخت ضابط شرطة فى ابناء مصر ..*



*ربنا يخليكى يا سمسمه
يا احلى باشمهندسه في ابناء مصر*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ألف مليون ديشيليون تريليون وتلات تربع ونص إلا خمسة مبروك يا 
إيمان
يا مميزة
يا متميزة
 :: 
بجد فرحت لك من قلبى يا أختى الغالية
 :36 1 11: 
وأنت تستحقين التكريم وأكثر
وإن شاء الله نشوفك دائما رمز لتميز والعطاء
وعقبال ما نهنئك بكل مناسبات السعيدةة ونشوفك دائما فى أحسن حال
وإتفضلى الهدية دى دى مقدمة من أختنا الغالية 
loly_h  هـــالـــه فـــاروق

----------


## أم أحمد

*الف الف مبروك يا ايمي
تستاهلي كل خير يا حبيبتي
مبروك عليكي التميز ويا رب يكون دائما حليفك في كل حياتك
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *الف الف مبروك يا ايمان*
> *و فعلا تستاهلي اللقب ده*
> *مع اني شايفه قليل على مجهوداتك الرائعة في جميع قاعات المنتدي*
> *مبروك*
> *الف مبروك*
> *و بالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله*
> 
> **



ربنا يبارك فيك يا استاذى العزيز أ/معتز
 :36 4 11: 
ودا مش تكريم ليا لوحدى دا تكريم لكل عضو بيحب ابناء مصر
فانا منكم وإليكم وبكم
رشحونى بس للمجلس وابقو قابلونى لو شوفتونى تانى
 ::  ::  ::  :: 
سعيده بوجودك وتهنئتك جدا يا استاذى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ألف مبروك التميز
> 
> أختي الفاضلة .. أخت ضابط شرطة
> 
> وتحية من القلب
> 
> لعطائك المتجدد
> 
> وجهودك المخلصة


الله يبارك فيك ا/ الصعيدى

نورت بيتك من تانى

 :36 3 11:

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الف مبروك اختنا العزيزة ايمان

تستاهلى كل خير و الله 

مجهودك متميز

و عطاءك جميل

ربنا يكرمك يارب

----------


## loly_h

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...



حبيبتى اللى رافعة راسنـــــا دايمـــا ...




الف مليون مبارك عليكى حبيبتى

وبمنتهى الأمانة تستحقى وبجدارة لقب 



يارب دايما مميزة 

وفى تقدم مستمر إن شاء الله ...

*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

اخت ضابط شرطه 
بنت مدينتي الجميله ..المنصوره 
وليست طبعا مدينتي بتاعه h طلعت مصطفي 
وهانتي كده رفعتي راس كل اهل المنصوره  

الف مبروك التميز اختي الكريمه 
ودائما ان شاء الله في توفيق مستمر

----------


## إيهاب احمد

*الف مبروك يا ايمان* 
 :18 1 36:  :18 1 36:  :18 1 36: 
* بجد تستحقى كل التقدير*
*على مجهودك الرائع بالمنتدى* 
* وننتظر منك الكثير* 
* خالص الاحترام والتقدير

*

----------


## د. أمل

ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك

يا إيمـــــــان  يا حبيبتى

و الله تستاهلى أكتر من كده بكتيييييييييييييييييييييييير

بجد مش مجاملة 

إنتِ تستاهلى كل خير

يا رب أشوفك دائمًا متميزة و مبدعة 

و ربنا يسعدك و يبارك لك 

و يحقق لك كل ما تتمنيه

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أختى الطيبة ايمان ( أخت ضابط شرطة )

تقديرى واحترامى لعطائك الطيب المتميز وتستحقين لقب العضوة المميزة بأخلاقك وذوقك وعطائك وتميزك 

وتستاهلين كل خير ومبروك عليكى التميز والتفوق 

وهذه بداية التميز وليس نهايته فاستمرى فى العطاء والمحافظة على تميزك الطيب هذا 

وأجمل شىء ان نعطى ولا ننتظر المقابل ولكن المقابل هو من يبحث عنا ونجده يعطينا الدفعة للاستمرار والتواصل والعطاء 

ونشر الخير والمحبة والفائدة بين الجميع 



جزاك الله خيرا ايمان الطيبة 



ولا تنسى ذكر الله*

----------


## hanoaa

الله يا إيمان
1000 مبروك يا جميلة
بجد تستحقى أكتر من كده
مبروك يا قمر و عقبال مانشوفك حاجة كبيرة كده فى المنتدى
حاجة أكبر من البلد بشوية

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الف مبروك عليكى يا ايمان حقيقى تستحقى اللقب عن جداره اتمنالك الخير ديما ومن احسن الى احسن دائما



ربنا يخليك يا *زيزو* يارب
بجد فرحتى النهارده ماتتوصفش
بإختياركو ليا
 :36 4 11:

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
ألف مليون مبروك 
أخت ضابط شؤطة 

حقاً تستحقين اللقب عن جدارة 

تشرف اللقب باقارانه باسمك 

أدام الله علينا عطائك الرائع للمنتدى

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



مبروك يا إيمان العضو المتميز 

و يا رب دايماً تحققي كل اللي تتمنيه و ربنا يوفقك دايماً

دمتِ بكل خير 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الف مبروك يا ايمان حصولك على لقب العضو المميز لهذا الشهر
انتى انسانة جميلة وكل الناس بتحس بروحك الجميلة دى من مشاركاتك و تفاعلك فى المنتدى
ربنا يديم عليكى التميز يا حبيبتى ان شاء الله
تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> **
> 
> *الف مبروك يا ايمان*
> 
> *تستحقين التميز عن جدارة*
> 
> *يا رب من تميز لتميز دائماً إن شاء الله*
> 
> 
> **


الله يبارك فيك يا أ/ عاصم
وتسلم على الورد الرقيق
 :36 3 11:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ألف مبروك يا ايمي
> 
> تستحقينها عن جدارها
> 
> يعني بغض النظر عن ياكشي 
> 
> 
> بس بجد اللقب في مكانه الصحيح
> 
> ...


انا عايزه افهم بقا الاوووووووول
يعنى ايه الجمله دى



> و وواضح ان الاحتفال هيبقى اتنين  ان شاء الله في موعدنا القادم


وبعدين اقولك الله يبارك فيكى والذى منه  :: 
 :15 9 28:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> ألف مبروك يا ايمان 
> ويارب دايما في تفوق وتميز 
> 
> انتي تستاهلي كل خير
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*ربنا يخليكى يا ناريمان
إنتى بجد من الشخصيات اللى بحبها جداااا عن بعد*
 :36 3 11:   :36 3 11: 
 :36 3 9:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *الف مبروك
> 
> يا دكتورة ايمان 
> 
> حضرتك اللى يتشرف بك اللقب 
> 
> وهو حقيقى قليل عليك 
> 
> الف مبروك 
> ...


* 
الشرف ليا انا يا استاذ نادر
انى بنتمى لابناء مصر

اسعدتنى تهنئتك استاذى العزيز



*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ألف مليون ديشيليون تريليون وتلات تربع ونص إلا خمسة مبروك يا 
> إيمان
> يا مميزة
> يا متميزة
> 
> بجد فرحت لك من قلبى يا أختى الغالية
> 
> وأنت تستحقين التكريم وأكثر
> وإن شاء الله نشوفك دائما رمز لتميز والعطاء
> ...


 
يا ميت الف ميليون تريليون مرحبا
 :36 8 8:   :36 8 8: 
يا استاذ احمد
يا بشمهندس احمد

الف شكر لكلامك ولهديتك الرقيقه
وللولى الجميله
اللى دايما بتسعدنا بتصميماتها الرقيقه
 :36 3 11:   :36 3 11:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *الف الف مبروك يا ايمي
> تستاهلي كل خير يا حبيبتي
> مبروك عليكي التميز ويا رب يكون دائما حليفك في كل حياتك
> *



الله يبارك فيكى ويخليكى يا ام احمد
 :18 1 36: 
ايوه كده نورى المنتدى بوجودك الجميل
 :11 6 204:

----------


## حمادو

*ألف مبروك يا إيمان على التميز...وإن شاء الله من تميز لتميز
ونشوفك كده إن شاء الله عروسة فى الكوشة وفى عينك نظرات ندم ونفسك تعرفى مين اللى شار عليكي شورة الجواز.

وبإذن الله بعد الجواز يطلع لك وشم فى وشك..أقصد يعني تبقى أم إن شاء الله
والعيال يدخلوا المدرسة, ويتخرجوا ويشتغلوا
وبعد كده ابنك يتجوز, ووهو بأه قاعد فى الكوشة يبص لك نظرة كلها عتاب ويقول لك عملتى فيا ليه كده يا أمي


ساعتها بأه هاتفتكري إنك العضوة المميزة فى أبناء مصر




ألف مبروك يا أفندم مرة تانية
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الف مبروك اختنا العزيزة ايمان
> 
> تستاهلى كل خير و الله 
> 
> مجهودك متميز
> 
> و عطاءك جميل
> ...


الله يبارك فيك ويسعدك يا مسيو ليدر
وانا برضه بقول المنتدى منور 
 :36 7 8:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> 
> 
> حبيبتى اللى رافعة راسنـــــا دايمـــا ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


فكرتينى يا لولى بفيلم ابو على
جارتى اللى فاضحانا في الفضائيات  :: 
*
حبيبة قلبي لــــــــولى*
 :18 1 36: 
بصي انتى بالذات مهما اقول مش بعرف اوفيكى حقك
وعلشان كده انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه
انتى عارفه بقا
 :11 6 204: 
 :11 6 204: 
 :11 6 204: 
 :11 6 204: 
 :11 6 204: 

خمسسسسسه اى لاف يو  :: 
عشان الحسد بس  ::

----------


## nova_n

أختى أيمان

مبروك لكى التميز والنجاح واللقب الجميل اللى بيعبر
على تواصلك مع الجميع بروعة وعطائك الجميل بكل المنتدى
ان شاء الله التميز والنجاح حليفك



مبرووووووووووك

----------


## اليمامة

*يا حبيبتى يا إيمان
البنوتة الجميلة الجدعة أم دم خفيف
اللى بتحب المكان دا أوى بناسه 
أنا جربتها يا جماعة وعارفة
دى بنوتة مفيش زيها
وفنانة جميلة كمان وتصميماتها لذيذة
ألف مبروك يا إيمان من كل قلبى
ودايما منورانا وجميلة وفايزة وناحجة 
وبعدين المكالمة دى بينك وبين سارة يعنى الحقيقة كانت هاتموتنى
من الضحك
ههههههههههههه
هى دى سارة
هى دى إيمان
هى دى مصر يا عبلة

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> اخت ضابط شرطه 
> بنت مدينتي الجميله ..المنصوره 
> وليست طبعا مدينتي بتاعه h طلعت مصطفي 
> وهانتي كده رفعتي راس كل اهل المنصوره  
> 
> الف مبروك التميز اختي الكريمه 
> ودائما ان شاء الله في توفيق مستمر



رفعت راس كل اهل المنصوره مره واحده
ربنا يخليك يا محمد يارب
وعقبالك اما ترفع راس مصر
 :36 7 22:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *الف مبروك يا ايمان* 
> 
> * بجد تستحقى كل التقدير*
> *على مجهودك الرائع بالمنتدى* 
> * وننتظر منك الكثير* 
> * خالص الاحترام والتقدير
> 
> *


اهلا ا/ إيهاب
حضرتك مشرفنى والله
وربنا يقدرنى واقدر افيد المنتدى 

 :36 3 11:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> يا إيمـــــــان  يا حبيبتى
> 
> و الله تستاهلى أكتر من كده بكتيييييييييييييييييييييييير
> 
> بجد مش مجاملة 
> 
> إنتِ تستاهلى كل خير
> ...


 
يا ميت اهلا وسهلا بالدكتوووووووووره داوداو
حللت اهلا ونزلتى سهلا
 :18 1 36:   :18 1 36: 
ربنا يسعدك يا دكتور
ومايحرمناش من وجودك الرائع في المنتدى
 :36 3 3:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> أختى الطيبة ايمان ( أخت ضابط شرطة )
> 
> تقديرى واحترامى لعطائك الطيب المتميز وتستحقين لقب العضوة المميزة بأخلاقك وذوقك وعطائك وتميزك 
> 
> وتستاهلين كل خير ومبروك عليكى التميز والتفوق 
> 
> وهذه بداية التميز وليس نهايته فاستمرى فى العطاء والمحافظة على تميزك الطيب هذا 
> ...


استاذى الفاضل ا/ اشرف
بجد التكريم دا كان احلى مفاجآه ليا
وماكنتش منتظراه خالص
وان شاء الله يكون بدايه ليا لهمه جديده

ربنا يسعدك استاذى الفاضل
 :36 3 11:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الله يا إيمان
> 1000 مبروك يا جميلة
> بجد تستحقى أكتر من كده
> مبروك يا قمر و عقبال مانشوفك حاجة كبيرة كده فى المنتدى
> حاجة أكبر من البلد بشوية


هههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى هاكون قاره يا نوءه ولا إيه؟؟؟
 :18 1 36: 
حمدلله على سلامتك يا نوءه 
ويارب النت عندك يصلح بقا علشان ماتغيبيش عننا كتير كده

نورتى المنتدى يا هنوءه
 :36 3 1:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> السلام عليكم 
> ألف مليون مبروك 
> أخت ضابط شرطة 
> 
> حقاً تستحقين اللقب عن جدارة 
> 
> تشرف اللقب باقارانه باسمك 
> 
> أدام الله علينا عطائك الرائع للمنتدى


الله يبارك فيك يا دكتور مصطفي
وربنا يخليك على تهنئتك الرقيقه
 :36 3 11:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> 
> مبروك يا إيمان العضو المتميز 
> 
> و يا رب دايماً تحققي كل اللي تتمنيه و ربنا يوفقك دايماً
> 
> دمتِ بكل خير 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


الله يبارك فيكى يا ريهام
يارب كلنا نحقق كل مانتمنى 
شرفتينى
 :36 3 11:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الف مبروك يا ايمان حصولك على لقب العضو المميز لهذا الشهر
> انتى انسانة جميلة وكل الناس بتحس بروحك الجميلة دى من مشاركاتك و تفاعلك فى المنتدى
> ربنا يديم عليكى التميز يا حبيبتى ان شاء الله
> تحياتى



*ايه الكلام الجميل دا كله يا جيهان
ربنا ما يحرمنى منكو ابدا
ويديم الود والتميز علينا كلنا*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *ألف مبروك يا إيمان على التميز...وإن شاء الله من تميز لتميز
> ونشوفك كده إن شاء الله عروسة فى الكوشة وفى عينك نظرات ندم ونفسك تعرفى مين اللى شار عليكي شورة الجواز.
> 
> وبإذن الله بعد الجواز يطلع لك وشم فى وشك..أقصد يعني تبقى أم إن شاء الله
> والعيال يدخلوا المدرسة, ويتخرجوا ويشتغلوا
> وبعد كده ابنك يتجوز, ووهو بأه قاعد فى الكوشة يبص لك نظرة كلها عتاب ويقول لك عملتى فيا ليه كده يا أمي
> 
> 
> ساعتها بأه هاتفتكري إنك العضوة المميزة فى أبناء مصر
> ...


 
بالهووووووووووووووووووووى
ليه كده بس يا حمادو
ندمتنى انى اتجوزت
وانا حالا في عينى نظرة ندم 
ومين اللى شار عليا الشوره دى

كفايه اوى لحد كده
وفااااااااااااااااااااااكره انى مميزه
والله فاكره
 :36 11 20: 
وبعدين نبقا نكمل اللحظات السعيدة التانيه  :: 

نورت يا حمادو وميرسي بجد على الرد الجميل جدا دا
 :36 3 11:

----------


## ** بنت مصرية **

مبروك ايمى التميز

ومن تقدم لاخر ان شاء الله

----------


## عزة نفس

*










اتمنالك التوفيق حبيبتي ودائماً متميزة



*

----------


## ابن البلد

::  ::  :: 
ألف ألف ألف مبروك اخت ضابط شرطة
التمييز 
ويارب دائما من المميزين المتفوقين 

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> أختى أيمان
> 
> مبروك لكى التميز والنجاح واللقب الجميل اللى بيعبر
> على تواصلك مع الجميع بروعة وعطائك الجميل بكل المنتدى
> ان شاء الله التميز والنجاح حليفك
> 
> 
> 
> مبرووووووووووك


الله يبارك فيكى يا نوفا
وبجد انتى من الاعضاء اللى بحبهم 
ووجودهم معانا شرف لينا
 :36 3 9:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *يا حبيبتى يا إيمان
> البنوتة الجميلة الجدعة أم دم خفيف
> اللى بتحب المكان دا أوى بناسه 
> أنا جربتها يا جماعة وعارفة
> دى بنوتة مفيش زيها
> وفنانة جميلة كمان وتصميماتها لذيذة
> ألف مبروك يا إيمان من كل قلبى
> ودايما منورانا وجميلة وفايزة وناحجة 
> وبعدين المكالمة دى بينك وبين سارة يعنى الحقيقة كانت هاتموتنى
> ...


 
هى دى مصر يا عبله
صح
 ::   ::   :: 

نادو حبيبة قلبي
ان كان الكلام الحلو دا كله ليا
يبقا انتى يتقال عليكى ايه؟
 :36 4 5: 
ربنا ما يحرمنى منك ابدا يا نادو
ولا يحرم المنتدى منك
 :36 3 16:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> مبروك ايمى التميز
> 
> ومن تقدم لاخر ان شاء الله



ربنا يخليكى يا إيمان
 :36 3 16:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا ميت اهلا وسهلا يا عزة نفس
بجد سعيده بعودتك للمنتدى من تانى
 :36 4 11: 
ماتحرمناش من وجودك تانى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ألف ألف ألف مبروك اخت ضابط شرطة
> التمييز 
> ويارب دائما من المميزين المتفوقين



استاذى ابن البلد
بجد مش عارفه اشكر حضرتك ازاى
على المنتدى الرائع  والاعضاء الاروع ولا على التكريم 
ولا على الوسام اللى منور مع اسمى

ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك
ويسعدك زى ما فرحتنى
 :36 8 8:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*


ربنــا ما يحـــرمنى منكـــوا
  
 
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*


ربنــا ما يحـــرمنى منكـــوااا
  
 
*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

الف مبروك يا إيمان

واعتذر عن تأخر التهنئة .. بس غصب عنى والله  :notme: 

ودوماً كدة في نشاط وود ومحبة مع الجميع
خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------

